# Brain teaser: Scrambled letters



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Read this out loud in under 30 seconds (fast) or 45 seconds (normal talking pace)

If yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too. Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can. i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! if you can raed tihs forwrad it.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

28 seconds. 
That clock widget with the second hand actually provided some use.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

7 seconds, but I cheated. I have given this to my students for the past 5 years. I asked them what metacognitive abilities they possess which enabled them to read this passage with only the first and last letter of each word intact. Anyone want to guess what abilities you possess which helps you to read this paragraph? Hint -- two words, both beginning with the letter "c".


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

24 seconds.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> 24 seconds.


cue Kefier Shtureland


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Anyone want to guess how/why you are able to read this passage???


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone want to guess how/why you are able to read this passage???


We were dropped on our heads as youngsters?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Misty water-coloured memories, of the way we were...*

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19957-amazing-how-mind-interprets-written-language.html

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/44315-international-literacy-day.html#post450897

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/33485-you-good-speller.html

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/24587-power-mind.html


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I wonder what about Chinese. If there are 9 strokes in a character, is the character still readable if just the first and last stroke are in the correct place and all the others are scrambled. Haha.


----------

